
An introduction to data compression with arithmetic coding - thristian
http://marknelson.us/1991/02/01/arithmetic-coding-statistical-modeling-data-compression/
======
asharp
The BWT is also rather interesting
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burrows%E2%80%93Wheeler_transf...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burrows%E2%80%93Wheeler_transform)
. An efficient implementation is fairly simple, but not at all intuitive.

